# Modern Warfare 3 discussion



## Vino (Jul 5, 2012)

Who here likes Modern Warfare 3 and other call of duty games? If you do I have some good information about them and here it is:

These are all good Glitches that you can use just if you get bored while you Mw3:http://www.youtube.com/results?hl=en&sugexp=ckh&cp=6&gs_id=m&xhr=t&q=mw3 glitches&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=799&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1

*Rules:*
-Don't be mean or inappropriate.

Here are the Mw3 prestige emblems (including the new ones):






The new ones:





So in this thread talk about modern ware fare stuff, whatever you want. You can even ask me questions I would love to answer them!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 5, 2012)

You're a funny one aren't you?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2012)

That second level of prestige emblems is boring.


----------



## Vino (Jul 5, 2012)

souljacker said:


> You're a funny one aren't you?


very.


----------



## Vino (Jul 5, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That second level of prestige emblems is boring.


They are that's why I am going to go up to 10 and I not going farther.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> They are that's why I am going to go up to 10 and I not going farther.


 
I don't bother with prestige. I don't want to do the work of getting all the guns etc again and again.


----------



## Vino (Jul 5, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't bother with prestige. I don't want to do the work of getting all the guns etc again and again.


It's sort of fun to, I am 7th right now, I will probably go 3 more time then stop.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 5, 2012)

Try this thread :

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3.267208/


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2012)

Prestiging is ok as it doesnt really take that long to get back to my favourite guns. Dont play it enough to prestige that often though. Think ive done it twice on each one so far. Might make it 3 though on MW3.
Got the new dlc maps but have only played them once.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mw3 is a McGame.


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Mw3 is a McGame.


 
Well i have put on weight since i started playing them.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 6, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 was pretty lame, and I LIKED MW1 & 2. It went back to the shop and turned into Skyrim. 

Going Prestige means you are a douchebag and have no life (I've done it 4 times).


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mindless, annoying, random, flawed, commercial nonsense.... I love it


----------



## Vino (Jul 6, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Modern Warfare 3 was pretty lame, and I LIKED MW1 & 2. It went back to the shop and turned into Skyrim.
> 
> Going Prestige means you are a douchebag and have no life (I've done it 4 times).


It does not mean you have no life it means your good at the game.





Mumbles274 said:


> Mindless, annoying, random, flawed, commercial nonsense.... I love it


lol.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 6, 2012)

I know a few sad fucks whove prestiged ten times, why would you bother, how simple do you have to be to not lose interest in the game, its nit like it has much depth.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

I like my games like I like my women. Intelligent, with depth and massive fucking tanks.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I like my games like I like my women. Intelligent, with depth and massive fucking tanks.


I like em superficial and easy to pick up and jump into 


Er games that is



I think


----------



## Pingu (Jul 6, 2012)

BF3 > MW3


----------



## Vino (Jul 6, 2012)

Pingu said:


> BF3 > MW3


lol.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2019)

Next MW is due for release October this year. Looks like the truly terrible black ops has been put out of its misery and is a return to proper contemporary MW values rather than space age magic utility belt shite.

Yes I will likely buy it and start bleating on here that’s it not as good as the original. Piccadilly Circus terror outrage apparently


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 24, 2019)

Apparently it traumatised half the IGN crew. Not sure that's a good thing. I don't really want to experience the horror of shooting kids in a warzone, personally.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 1, 2019)

New MP footage has been shown today and the COD fans don't sound happy but the BF fans are happy that it looks more like a BF game than BF5.

Strange times.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 2, 2019)

They need to get rid of that stupid killstreak bullshit


----------

